# Recommendations?



## ukon (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm going through a rather rough patch of my life and sometimes I find myself turning to music in some of my darkest moments. I play no instruments, but I was hoping that you guys could recommend me some pieces that I could listen to that is somewhat similar in mood to the Adagio from Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata. I'm looking for something that isn't too heavy (perhaps just a sonata or duo), but I'm not particularly sticky about this. Many thanks in advance, would greatly appreciate it.

Ukon


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

- Verdi, La Traviata





 -Dvorak, American Quartet


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear you are having a rough period. I hope the new year brings smoother sailing for you.

I associate the Beethoven Pathetique adagio with pleasant melodies. I hate to double up on the Dvorak, but here is a very pleasant melody from Dvorak's string serenade:





Here's something that may be a bit sadder than the Pathetique Adagio, so it may not be what you're looking for. It's one of my favorite melodies, Faure's Pavane Op. 50:





For something closer to the Beethoven, I often enjoy the lyrical style of Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mendelssohn songs without words, Beethoven Bagatelles, Dvorak bagatelles, Schumann's carnaval and fantasiestucke


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

ukon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going through a rather rough patch of my life and sometimes I find myself turning to music in some of my darkest moments. I play no instruments, but I was hoping that you guys could recommend me some pieces that I could listen to that is somewhat similar in mood to the Adagio from Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata. I'm looking for something that isn't too heavy (perhaps just a sonata or duo), but I'm not particularly sticky about this. Many thanks in advance, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Ukon


Beethoven did 32 piano sonatas which are full of excellent music. Quite a few adagios, one for example in the second sonata.


----------



## C_Bach (Jan 13, 2010)

Bach Glodberg Variations Aria ,variatio 2.
The well-tempered Clavier No.8. Fugue in E flat minor.
childhood memory by Richard Clayderman.I enjoy hearing it in a certain period during which I was feeling so sad just as you.It's not classical though.
Youtube is not available here so


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I double the Song without Words sentiment. Here's one that's a good one for the style you're looking for I think:

"Duetto" 




One of my favorite slower songs is this one (though the recording on Youtube isn't totally great)

MacDowell "At an Old Trysting Place" 




Also, this one: Chaminade "Meditation from 6 Romances sans Parole" 



 (another warning, the vid is pretty bleh)


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Perhaps listening to somber music is counter productive. I woild suggest some inspiring music of which there is a great deal to hear. That might help you stear through the rough spots and perhaps elevate your spirits. I found Mahler's 1st Symphony helpful when I was in medical school and frequently listened to it. (Leinsdorf Boston Symphony).


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a beautiful work of Rachmaninoff's, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Alkanian (Dec 31, 2009)

Liszt's transcendental etudes are pretty good, judging by your information I'd suggest no.3 and no.9.
No. 11 and 12 are also cool, but they also have powerful climaxes which may not suit what you want.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Mahler's 5th Adagietto, Mahler's 2nd,3rd movement,Mahler's 9th,last movement.
Chopin composed some Preludes that are rather melancholy like the Raindrop Prelude.

Jim


----------

